# Pregnancy COVID



## EG12 (Aug 5, 2020)

I have type 1 diabetes. My husband and I planned to start a family before COVID. We want to be sensible as there are obviously more difficulties and monitoring needed with diabetic mothers. However, no one knows how long this will go on for. I just wondered if anyone had any experience being pregnant and continuing monitoring during COVID. Has it been possible and  how had it worked? Thanks.


----------



## Inka (Aug 5, 2020)

I had my children pre-Covid but I think if it were me, I’d wait a little longer until we (hopefully) had a vaccine. Of course, it depends on your individual circumstances and how long you’d guess it would take you to conceive   

Are you in communication with the pre-conception clinic? Have they given you any advice?


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 5, 2020)

I wouldn’t wait for a vaccine as that’s forever. That’s years off it ever.

However I do know that’s currently partners are not allowed at scans or appointments and at some hospitals they are not allowed at the birth. So I would wait until that changes.

Everyone needs support.
And these scans and the birth are part of it.
I would wait if you can. 

As above are you in contact with the pre conception clinic?


----------



## EG12 (Aug 5, 2020)

No I have not been in contact with pre conception clinic. I will definitely take that advise. Is that through your GP?

It is so hard with planning, because it may happen straight away, but it may take months/years to conceive. I agree I want to do it when it’s safest, which is why I wondered want people’s experience was currently, especially with diabetes because of the increased check ups/monitoring needed.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 5, 2020)

It would be through your hospital Diabetes Team.


----------



## Inka (Aug 6, 2020)

@EG12 Give your DSN team a call. They usually have a ‘pregnancy DSN’ you can speak too. They’ll also have details of any pre-conception clinics available. Even if they don’t have clinics at the moment, they should be able to run through the HbA1C requirements, the folic acid need, and the general schedule for pregnancy care (ie scans, hospital visits, possibly taking low-dose aspirin, etc).

You probably already know this but you’ll need the special high-dose folic acid for a few months before you conceive and during early pregnancy so if you decide to go ahead, that would be a priority.


----------



## EG12 (Aug 6, 2020)

That’s great thank you for the advise. I’m seen for check ups by the nurse at my GP and do not see hospital Diabetes Team. So I will contact nurse and try to arrange discussing with someone.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 6, 2020)

EG12 said:


> That’s great thank you for the advise. I’m seen for check ups by the nurse at my GP and do not see hospital Diabetes Team. So I will contact nurse and try to arrange discussing with someone.


Then you need to ask to be referred to the hospital.


----------



## merrymunky (Aug 8, 2020)

I had a baby during lockdown. I was pregnant before it all kicked off but I had my baby in May so the last few months were during lockdown measures.

I had to attend scans and appointments alone. Even emergency monitoring appointments had to be attended alone. However my experience was positive overall. There were some appointments done over the phone but as a diabetic the essential monitoring appointments were face to face. The staff wore PPE gear and the procedures were altered to ensure social distancing but I still got the care I needed.

I was induced so spent the first 24 hours in maternity hospital alone but as soon as I was taken to the delivery suite my husband was able to join me. That was hard. He had to go home after delivery until it was time for us to come home so I spent another 24 hours after birth without him by my side but they left us in the delivery suite for longer than they should as they felt we needed a decent amount of time together which was lovely.


----------



## EG12 (Aug 8, 2020)

Thank you so much for sharing your experience during lockdown. That’s really helpful. I’m glad to here you still got the right care and monitoring. 
I think the doing it alone bit is a big part of my worries, not just for me, but for my husband too not getting those experiences. It’s so tricky.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 9, 2020)

Hope it goes well @EG12 

Let us know how you get on with your pre-conception planning


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 11, 2020)

My husband was gutted to miss our first scan, because I was only 8 weeks we didn’t even know it would be a scan. More of a bean with a heartbeat than a baby but still it was amazing. Daddy’s being there is important. But who knows how long these restrictions will be in place, might not have a choice


----------

